# lichee (sp?)



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I found these little gems at the asian market, but i'm not sure what to do with em. They are great peeled and eaten, but i'm imaginang a sauce made from them. Doesnt have to be fish related, just something different.

Any ideas?

Many thanks!
Rick


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

They are delicious! One of my favorite fruits of all time. I prefer to just peel & eat them however they could be used in a myriad of ways. A topping for a dessert maybe? Let me know what you're going for and i'll point you in the right direction...


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't eat the seeds, they're mildly poisonous. Fruit is delicious though. 

Lessee...a sauce...

Well, peel, de-seed andtoss in a saucepan with a chopped vanilla bean or 3 and some sugar, maybe a dash of black pepper to give it a little kick. Simmer, then use on icecream, cake, whatever. Or, add soda water and have a lychee soda. 

For a barbecue sauce, simmer with brown sugar, paprika, salt, black and white pepper, maybe some red peppers, a little vinegar. I'm thinking that might make a good sweet and sour type bbq sauce for fish.

If you try those, lemme know how it turns out! Since I pretty much just pulled those recipes outa my arse.... One of these days I'll have to try them, I think they sound ok.


----------

